# Neuer Slogan für Anglerboard.de



## Dok (15. April 2003)

*Es ist noch gar nicht so lange her*, da gab es noch kein Anglerboard. Oder überhaupt etwas vergleichbares für Angler im Internet. Das „Fischernetz“ war eine der bekannteren Sites und in Newsgroups oder dem FIDO-Net wurde viel über die Angelei geschrieben. Aber so etwas wie das Anglerboard gab es damals nicht. In dieser Zeit, die jetzt gut 3 Jahre zurück liegt, arbeitete ich zunächst alleine an dem Projekt „Anglerboard“. Am Anfang von vielen (großen) Seiten ignoriert, mittlerweile von vielen Seiten ganz oder auszugsweise kopiert. Seit das Erstellen von „Boards“ praktisch kinderleicht geworden ist, spriessen diese auch wie Pilze aus dem Boden.

*Das ist auch gut so, denn von dieser Vielfalt lebt  das Internet!!!* Was mich aber stört ist, dass unser Slogan „Von Anglern für Angler“ inzwischen auf fast jeder zweiten Seite zu finden ist. Da meinen wir dann schon, dass das Anglerboard (wieder einmal) den „Vorturner“ geben sollte. 

*Deswegen suchen wir für das Anglerboard einen neuen Slogan!*
Was macht das Anglerboard für Euch als Member und Gäste aus? Und wie kann man das in einem kurzen und prägnanten Slogan beschreiben. Und am besten so, dass es nicht wieder alle anderen auch für sich in Anspruch nehmen können!!!

*Und wie beim Anglerboard üblich*, soll das wirklich *„von Anglern für Angler“* sein. 

Anders gesagt: *Ihr sollt entscheiden!!!*

Um Euch etwas zu motivieren, machen wir daraus einen Wettbewerb.

Sendend uns euer Slogan-Vorschlag, bis zum 01.05.03 an:  
dok@anglerboard.de  Stichwort: Slogan. 

Wir werden dann eine erste Vorauswahl treffen und die besten 5 im Forum zu Wahl stellen. Dem Gewinner winkt ein Paket mit Dingen, die ein Angler auch brauchen kann!

*Also immer her mit den Vorschlägen, wir sind gespannt!*

PS: Der Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen.
Bitte sendet eurer Vorschläge nur an die obige Adresse!

PPS: Hierbei kann jeder, auch Teammitglieder mitmachen!


----------



## wolle (15. April 2003)

@ Dok
darf man bloß einen slogan oder auch mehrere abgeben?


----------



## Dok (15. April 2003)

Ich würde sagen maximal drei!


----------



## wolle (15. April 2003)

sehr schön,mal sehen was mir alles einfällt:m


----------



## Bowman (15. April 2003)

Gute Idee #h 

Bin schon mal gespannt, was für Vorschläge kommen ...


----------



## Dorsch1 (15. April 2003)

Tolle Idee.
Ich bin da auch echt gespannt auf die Vorschläge.
Es sollte etwas sein das unser Board einzigartig macht.
Aber Einzigartig sind wir eh schon.
Kann man diesen Slogan dann nicht schützen?

Der Dorsch1 wird dann mal zum Nachdenken gehen.#h


----------



## wolle (15. April 2003)

@ Dok
mein erster slogan sollte gerade raus,geht aber nicht.
fehlermeldung:der host ´SMTP´ wurde nicht gefunden:c :c :c


----------



## sundfisher (15. April 2003)

*Slogan*

"Praktisches Wissen aus der Praxis für die Praxis vom Angler für den Angler" ist vielleicht ein wenig lang aber sagt alles .....

Christian


----------



## Dok (15. April 2003)

Ihr könnt die auch per PM schicken!


----------



## ollidi (15. April 2003)

Hab Dir auch gerade einen Vorschlag per PM geschickt. Mal sehen, ob mir noch was einfällt. :m


----------



## alfnie (21. April 2003)

Tach'chen Dok,

hier drei Vorschläge für den Slogan-Wettbewerb.
Ggfs. einfach beliebig ummodeln.    

Stelle die offen hier rein, weil das dann vielleicht noch 
ein paar andere/bessere Varianten davon generiert.

   Das Anglerboard
   Dreh-& Angelpunkt der Angelszene (im Web) 

   Das Anglerboard
   Erste Wahl im Angel-Web

   Das Anglerboard
   Meine Angelwelt im Web



Frohe Ostern !

Grüsse aus Norwegen, alfnie


----------



## Matthias Bons (30. April 2003)

wer andern in der nase bohrt,
ist nicht im anglerboard  :q 

okok, den werd ich nicht einsenden :q 

MfG
Matthias


----------



## Klausi (30. April 2003)

Na Matthias,daran müssen wir aber noch arbeiten:m :m :m


----------



## Matthias Bons (30. April 2003)

ups,
doppelt, kann das ma einer löschen ??


----------



## Klausi (30. April 2003)

Kannst Du doch unter edit selber machen.


----------



## Matthias Bons (30. April 2003)

@klausi
danke für den tipp, hab ich noch gar nicht gesehn #t


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. April 2003)

Kurz und knapp:
Anglerboard.de, was sonst???


----------



## Sockeye (4. Mai 2003)

Na, wie schaut's aus?

Habt ihr schon eine Auswahl getroffen?

Ich will endlich über meine Vorschläge abstimmen :q


----------



## grünfüssler (4. Mai 2003)

*ich hätte da auch noch einen.....*

ich hätte da auch noch einen der vielleicht auch die engere wahl kommen könnte......

"wer angeln geht und doch nix fängt hat das ANGLERBOARD verpennt..........."

gruss...ernest"the fussel"hemmingway


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Mai 2003)

Wenn das mal so einfach wäre, ne Vorauswahl zu treffen bei der Masse an Einsendungen:m :m


----------



## splitcane (14. Mai 2003)

*???*

Moinsen
So nu mal Futter bei den Fischen, wann ist es soweit. Hattet ja lange genug Zeit gehabt :q :q :q :q 

TL split :z :z :z :z :z


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Mai 2003)

Geht leider doch nicht so schnell, weil Dok ziemlich krank ist, da kann man (gerade uns als Anglern) nur Geduld empfehlen


----------



## JuergenS (14. Mai 2003)

*gute Besserung*

@Thomas
dann wünsch ihm mal gute Besserung


----------



## scholle01 (14. Mai 2003)

Auch von mir gute Besserung. Schlag mich gerade selber mit einer ekligen Grippe rum.:c


----------



## rene (14. Mai 2003)

@Dok
Gute Besserung und komm bald wieder auf die Beine.
PS:
Hast ja ne Super Ärztin an Deiner Seite 

:q


----------

